# Rezept Checkliste & BlascCrafter



## s1gn (11. Oktober 2006)

mir fehlt eine rezept checkliste. damit könnte man überprüfen welche rezepte einem noch fehlen und gezielt danach suchen. die erweiterung um den mindest skill finde ich bereits sehr gut, allerdings kann man diese seite mit dem firefox nicht sauber ausdrucken.

im blasccrafter werden die charaktere nicht sortiert dargestellt. hier einen bestimmten spieler zu finden gestaltet sich somit als schwierig...


----------



## Roran (11. Oktober 2006)

s1gn schrieb:


> mir fehlt eine rezept checkliste. damit könnte man überprüfen welche rezepte einem noch fehlen und gezielt danach suchen. die erweiterung um den mindest skill finde ich bereits sehr gut, allerdings kann man diese seite mit dem firefox nicht sauber ausdrucken.
> 
> im blasccrafter werden die charaktere nicht sortiert dargestellt. hier einen bestimmten spieler zu finden gestaltet sich somit als schwierig...


Die Rezepte kann man in der Berufliste nach sehen.

Im Blascrafter werden die Item die die herstellen können gelistet,
man sucht also nach dem was man braucht,
und bekommt angezeigt, wer das herstellen kann.

Und es werden nicht nach den Namen gelistet,
die es auf deinem Server gibt,
und dann was die können.


----------



## Rascal (12. Oktober 2006)

s1gn schrieb:


> mir fehlt eine rezept checkliste. damit könnte man überprüfen welche rezepte einem noch fehlen und gezielt danach suchen. die erweiterung um den mindest skill finde ich bereits sehr gut, allerdings kann man diese seite mit dem firefox nicht sauber ausdrucken.
> 
> im blasccrafter werden die charaktere nicht sortiert dargestellt. hier einen bestimmten spieler zu finden gestaltet sich somit als schwierig...


Hmm find ich ne gute Idee, eine Art Druckerversion, auf der nur ben. Skill, Name und Quelle in einer Simplen Tabelle angezeigt werden.

Und was den Blasccrafter angeht... wofür willst du denn in der Liste Leuet suche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s1gn (13. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm find ich ne gute Idee, eine Art Druckerversion, auf der nur ben. Skill, Name und Quelle in einer Simplen Tabelle angezeigt werden.
> 
> Und was den Blasccrafter angeht... wofür willst du denn in der Liste Leuet suche?
> 
> ...


JAAAA... genau! rascal hat verstanden was ich brauche/suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie der blasc crafter funktioniert ist mir schon klar roran. ändert nur nichts daran das die liste der leute die ein item herstellen können nach fettgehalt des mondes sortiert sind...

zb würde mich interesieren wer in meiner gilde die items herstellen kann bevor ich ins ah oder zu einem anderen renne. gildenname wäre dann evtl noch nett und wenn man in der nähe eines briefkastens ist könnte man auch gleich einen email button drankleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das programierer immer so unkreativ sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ach da fällt mir noch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab ein addon das mir per toolbox anzeigt in welchen quests zb das item benutzt wird bzw bei welchen berufen es verwendung findet. viel geiler fänd ich aber wenn nun dran ständ welche gegenstände ich damit herstellen kann. evtl wäre das eine weitere schicke erweiterung für den blasc crafter...

// s1gn

ps. mal sehen ob mir noch mehr zeug im laufe des tages einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (13. Oktober 2006)

s1gn schrieb:


> JAAAA... genau! rascal hat verstanden was ich brauche/suche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Rascal (13. Oktober 2006)

Boah Roran flick mal deine Quotes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roran schrieb:


> LOL
> Die sind nach Seltenheit Sortiert ( Rar, Epic usw )


Nicht die Items... die Crafter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings muss ich Roran zustimmen... Suche einfach bei BLASC deine Gilde, dort stehen die jeweiligen Berufe.. wie z.B. Hier ganz unten: http://www.buffed.de/?g=1

So Long
Ras

Übrigens:
~moved, da falsches Forum ^^


----------



## Gahsul (17. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht ist dies das Addon was du suchst s1gn.

Reagent Info

Wenn man es richtig einstellt zeigt es im Tooltipp an welche Items man selbst damit herstellen könnte.


Zu der Rezept Checkliste die fehlt mir auch hier.
Würde halt mal gerne mein Berufsfenster mit allen möglich Rezepten abgleichen lassen.
Um schnell sehen zu können was mir alles noch fehlt um denn Beruf zu Perfektionieren.


----------

